# L'apostrophe S... ou pas !



## Dodot

Bonjour,

Je cherche plus d'infos sur l'usage de "l'apostrophe S" en anglais, car j'ai vu beaucoup d'informations contradictoires à ce sujet.

Certains prétendent que l'apostrophe S est obligatoire lorsqu'il y a une quelconque notion d'appartenance, genre dans "*Tommy's pen*".

Pourtant, je rencontre très régulièrement des contre-exemples, qui semblent rendre la phrase plus fluide, comme dans "*Harvard Yearbook Publications*".

J'ai remarqué que l'apostrophe S était souvent omis quand le groupe nominal commence (ou pourrait commencer) par "the". Ci-dessus : on pourrait dire "the Harvard Yearbook Publications".

J'ai aussi remarqué que lorsqu'on peut mettre plusieurs apostrophe S dans un même groupe nominal ("Harvard*'s* Yearbook*'s* Publications"), eh bien on simplifie et on n'en met aucun, comme ci-dessus.

Y'a-t-il une règle qui indiquerait lorsqu'on peut se passer de l'apostrophe S ? Ou bien est-ce toujours un abus de langage que de l'omettre ?

Merci de vos contributions à ce sujet !


----------



## odalet

Et dans le même genre quand utiliser of et quand utiliser 's ?


----------



## quinoa

Sujet complexe s'il en est. 
D'abord bien travailler le fonctionnement de base du cas possessif ou génitif, repérer le possesseur et la chose possédée.
On l'utilise lorsque le premier nom indique une personne, un groupe de personnes, un organisme, un animal ou un pays.
*America's* influence  but   the *influence of* alcohol
my *father's* name   but  the *name of* the book

Tout ceci est à fouiller car il y a de quoi s'y perdre.

Voici ci-dessous quelque éléments tirés de _Grammaire explicative de l'Anglais, Paul LARREYA, Claude RIVIERE, _chez _Longman Université_

D'autres exemples : A partir de "Germany invaded Poland in 1939" on pourra former :
Germany's invasion of Poland in 1939 mais aussi en changeant de point de vue "l'invasion de la Pologne par l'Allemagne", "the invasion *of* Poland by Germany".

Fred's sight causes him some worry (= Fred a des soucis à cause de sa vue)
Mais Martha can't bear Fred's sight (=elle ne supporte la vue de Fred)

A priori la forme avec of sert à *construire une relation *entre les deux éléments.
Le génitif, en revanche, ne fait que *reprendre une relation qui est vue comme déjà construite* (souvent possession mais parfois autre)
Ainsi dans *The death of Mozart* (titre d'un article), on se place mentalement *avant* la mort de Mozart (que l'on va raconter).
Dans _THe bicentanary of *Mozart's death*_, en rrevanche, on se place mentalement après cette mort (qui constitue le point de départ de ce que l'on va dire).


----------



## Dodot

Merci pour cette réponse très intéressante ! odalet sera ravi 

Je me doutais bien qu'en posant une autre question juste après la mienne, il allait occulter ma question


----------



## quinoa

Toujours en me référant à _Grammaire explicative de l'Anglais_, la relation NOM-NOM, sans utiliser la prépostion *of*, ni le génitif *'s*, est une relation seconde, c'est-à-dire qu'elle ne construit pas la relation pour la 1ère fois mais reprend une relation déjà construite. En cela, elle ressemble à la relation avec génitif.
Mais le NOM Composé ne se cantonne pas à la relation par *of* ou par *for*, mais se fonde sur une gamme plus vaste :
a tax cut / a sewing machine / a night flight / an oil well

And *Harvard Yearbook Publications* are not Publications *of* Harvard, but Publications *by* Harvard (made by). Ce n'est pas une relation de possession. 
Do you feel less frustrated?


----------



## odalet

Merci beaucoup ! Vraiment très intéressant, et surtout tu donnes des trucs qui permettent d'aller un peu plus loin que l'intuition.


----------



## Dodot

Merci pour tes réponses Quinoa !

Je n'ai pas bien compris l'histoire de la relation déjà construite... Le reste est limpide.

J'en conclus que c'est effectivement un sujet assez complexe


----------



## quinoa

"Déjà construite" car elle fait référence à quelque chose qui a déjà été évoqué auparavant, ou que l'on sait qui a existé avant.

The election of the president (on crée la relation election/president pour la 1ère fois par l'entremise de la préposition *of*). Le nom principal est le *premier nom*.
Avec the president's election, on peut dire "the president election is an *election*". On voit bien que le groupe "president's election" peut être redéfini, car on a presque créé un nouveau nom. Le nom principal est le *deuxième nom*.
Phénomène identique avec a photograph album ("a photograph album is an *album*.")Le premier nom (photograph) ici joue le rôle d'un adjectif, et d'ailleurs il ne se met jamais au pluriel, tout comme un adjectif.

Après il faudra fouiller dans documents de référence plus précis si cela vous tenaille...


----------



## joEmon

je m'imisce ... mais pour la bonne cause.

je renvoie odalet et odot au thread "without a moment's hesitation" du 04 octobre 09 dans lequel quinoa présente brillamment (oui oui j'insiste) un autre emploi du génitif assez savoureux.


----------



## midouu

Bonjour,

Une petite question qui me turlupine depuis un certain temps à propos de l'apostrophe S.

Je rencontre l'apostrophe avant le S (le plus souvent) mais il me semble avoir déjà vu l'apostrophe après le S. 
Ex. "productions' standards" et "production's standards" ... y a-t-il une différence ? Est-ce une question de pluriel, singuliers, invariable ... ?

J'en profite aussi pour une question traduction :
"Pour améliorer la qualité des produits des coopératives" peut se dire :
"To improve the cooperative's product's quality" ? Je trouve ça un peu lourd ..

Merci d'avance pour la réponse, et merci à ceux et celles qui contribuent à ce forum, c'est une source d'info énorme qui m'a servi maintes et maintes fois !


----------



## Oddmania

Midouu  Effectivement, l'apostrophe seule après le S existe, mais le S, là, fait parti du nom : le nom est donc au pluriel 

Dans " Production's standards " , le mot *Production* est au singulier, on rajoute donc *'s* normalement.

Dans " Productions' standards " , le mot *Productions* est au pluriel, et au lieu d'ajouter *'s*, on ajoute une apostrophe seule 


J'avais lu dans un vieux livre (la règle est donc surement oubliée) qu'il est possible de mettre *'s* après un nom propre *ANGLAIS* contenant un S.

Exemple, *Charles's book* serait donc possible.

Désolé, mais j'ai bien peur de ne pas pouvoir t'aider pour ta traduction, j'ai quelques lacunes avec le génitif, le *of* et le MOT-MOT, surtout lorsqu'il y a plusieurs possessions dans une même proposition.

Je sais par exemple qu'on dira *Broadway musicals* , sans aucun signe de possession, car on considère peut-être que *Broadway* joue le rôle d'adjectif de nationalité, mais j'ai quelques lacunes.


----------



## midouu

Merci ! 
(mon message étant trop court, je blablate, voilà)


----------



## quinoa

Il semble que les noms singuliers terminés par "*s*" :
1) S'ils ont une ou deux syllabes, ajoutent 's (sauf terminaisons en ses)
St. Gile*s's* church, an as*s's* head, the duches*s's* daughter, St. Jame*s's* park)

2) S'ils ont plus de deux syllabes, ou sont d'origine classique, ajoutent simplement *l'apostrophe*.
Socrate*s'* philosophy, Euripide*s'* tragedies, Xerxe*s'* tears, Hercule*s'* labour, Brutu*s' *choice

3) Se rencontrent avec une simple apostrophe dans les expressions archaïques ou consacrées :
For goodnes*s'* sake!


----------



## Tim~!

^^ Le truc est de savoir si l'on prononce une syllabe de plus quand il faut le génitif.

On prononce _James-iz_ car, alors je mets un autre *s* après l'apostrophe pour réprésenter le son _-iz_.

Lorsqu'il s'agit de ces noms classiques, la règle est la même.  Alors, parce que l'on dirait _Pythagoras-iz death_, on devrait y aussi ajouter un *s* de plus.

Cependant, il y a plein d'exemples où la pronunciation ne change pas après le changement au génitif.  Dans ces cas, on ne devrait ajouter que l'apostrophe, et rien de plus après.  (Alors, je préférerais _Brutus's choice_ au lieu de _Brutus' choice_, parce que je le prononcerais _Brutus-iz_.)


----------



## quinoa

I've learnt from English grammar that when the names come from Ancient Greece or Rome, you don't add an "s". Brutus' choice but Prince Charles's one!!!


----------



## Already-Seen

I'm afraid this subject is too broad to be discussed in one single thread. Here are some previous threads on the subject:
Apostrophe S
apostrophe s/ 's
EN: father's house / parents' house - apostrophe - grammaire
x+apostrophe

Here's a link (wiki) on the apostrophe (basic rules, nouns ending with an “s” or “z” sound, ending with silent “s”, “x”, or “z”, with plurals, etc.). 

From the English Only forum (links to threads): Possessive - Where to put the apostrophe on words ending with s/z, proper nouns, inanimate nouns.


----------

